# Meeeeeeeerry Christmas



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 25, 2015)

MAY YOUR WIVE NOT FIND OUT WHAT YOU BOUGHT YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Dec 25, 2015)

LOL!  Merry Christmas, yall!


----------



## Andy Rafferty (Dec 25, 2015)

I snuck it in about a month ago


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 25, 2015)

Andy Rafferty said:


> I snuck it in about a month ago


good job!


----------



## kvt (Dec 25, 2015)

She actually paid for it.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 25, 2015)

even better ;-)


----------



## fretsman (Dec 25, 2015)

and a very Happy Holidays to all of you amazing folks here!!!!

Cheers!!!
Dave


----------



## alloy (Dec 25, 2015)

I am on vacation until after New Years and she goes back to work on Monday. The delivery is scheduled for that day. 

I'm sitting at her families place right now bored to tears and also just bought a car part out of Canada


----------



## Stonebriar (Dec 26, 2015)

LOL  My wife encourages my acquiring of stuff.


----------



## alloy (Dec 26, 2015)

My GF thinks I buy to much stuff.  But I use money I make in my side business.  And most of what I buy makes me money.

She is going to see a chick flick with her daughter and mom today, I'm going to look at a Milwaikee M18 Fuel drill I found on CL when they are gone.  Been looking for one for awhile now.

It's only $150


----------

